

Show HN: A Random Wiki Page Every Day (via RSS) - Udo
http://randomfeed.net/

======
yitchelle
Just subscripted to one to a wikipedia feed. Would the feed to have a summary
attached to the item, or at least give an option for a full feed?

Great work!

~~~
Udo
Thanks! :-)

Originally, I wanted to extract a summary from each article, but then I ran
out of time. I might do this in the future.

